# Weird co-sleeping death



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

*


----------



## saraann (Dec 1, 2006)

wow, that is really sad.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

:


----------



## Hollin (Jun 26, 2005)

I still don't understand how you could roll on a baby at night. I feel bad that the poor mom and baby were living in such awful conditions though







Poor family.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hollin* 
I still don't understand how you could roll on a baby at night. I feel bad that the poor mom and baby were living in such awful conditions though







Poor family.

Me, either...sometimes I think it is SIDS but since it's co-sleeping they always attribute it to mom/dad rolling over on the baby.







I mean, mom said she woke up and the baby's lips were blue, not that she woke up laying on top of him.







: I don't know. How terrible for her.


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

What a sad and horrible situation.







But what really irkes me is one, the headline reads that the mom "killed" the baby - WTF is that about?







: doesn't even begin to cover it, in all honesty. And secondly, the media would *never* write anything about how a 2 month old just had his/her shots and then died. No, that could never happen. But, oh, the mom was sleeping with her baby ... that must be it ... she smushed the baby and "killed" him. Ohhh ... I should never have clicked on that link; it is so wrong in so many ways and that poor mom now has to live with the belief that she killed her poor babe.







:


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

That lying UA violation slumlord.














That poor mama and baby.


----------



## UrbanSimplicity (Oct 26, 2005)

yes, i just caught it on the news. How sad. I'd die if I had to live with that.

Ugh, more ammo against co-sleeping.


----------



## UrbanSimplicity (Oct 26, 2005)

Actually, it just occured to me: the baby was 8 weeks old, I wonder if he'd just had his 2-month shots. Perhaps not, they may not have health care.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

That's very sad. I'm sorry, but a baby will STRUGGLE to survive, regardless of age... methinks there are some details being left out of this story.


----------



## mamamilkers (Nov 11, 2005)

I am confused, the story said she rolled on top of him. Why is that so hard to believe? What if she had been drinking? Or on drugs? Or very overweight? Or extremely sleep-deprived?

It is extremely, extremely sad, at any rate.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkers* 
I am confused, the story said she rolled on top of him. Why is that so hard to believe? What if she had been drinking? Or on drugs? Or very overweight? Or extremely sleep-deprived?

It is extremely, extremely sad, at any rate.

I only get concerned about the media coverage of these tragic deaths if the story isn't completely told. I've heard too many moms say they will never co-sleep because "all these babies die" of suffocation from the parents rolling over on them, and it's simply not true. That's all.


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

: ugh...it is sad.


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

I don't think I want to read it. I feel







for that poor baby and mama.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

It's sad that this family was living in poverty and squalor (an assumption I'm making based on the rats and the landlord's complete denial of the situation) and it's tragic that this poor baby died in his sleep next to his mama.

Nowhere in this article is there any proof that the baby died from being lain on top of. We don't have any information on the baby's medical history, nor even aknowledgment that SIDS often occurs at this age, regardless of where baby sleeps. Nor are there any details on factors that could make co-sleeping unsafe: the size or firmness of the bed they were sharing, the mother's weight, and whether she was taking any drugs (prescribed or otherwise.)


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

I agree with the pp's who have a hard time understanding how exactly a roll-over death occurs. DB elbowed DS one time and he let out a howl that woke us both up right away. I also suspect he had his 2 month vaxxes recently, they could have been on Medicare. But nooo....


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

I find it really hard to believe, too. I'm guessing SIDS.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Unless she was drunk, she didn't roll on top of him. She might think she did, but she didn't. Even the most sleep deprived mother doesn't roll over on a newborn. The baby probably died of SIDS. This poor family has all the earmarks. Poverty, male baby born in winter, poor living conditions etc. And we don't know if the baby was low birth weight, premature, did have his shots that week, had breathing difficulties from rodent waste, a smoker in the home etc. We also do not know if she was safely co- sleeping without pillows etc.

Somebody needs to let that poor woman know she did not kill her baby.


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

Even using the crib manufacturers' stats it isn't likely.

If you eliminate, obesity, drinking, drugs - rx and recreational, smoking, and not falling asleep on the couch with your baby the incidence is ZERO of dying while cosleeping.

That means one of those factors or more had to be at play if it really was a cosleeping death.


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

What does the mother's weight have to do with it?


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sevenkids* 
What does the mother's weight have to do with it?









Obesity is often cited as a co-sleeping risk right up there with drug use and drinking, but I personally don't buy it. If a person is obese, they are at higher risk for sleep disorders like sleep apnea, and THAT can make co-sleeping more dangerous, but thin people can also get sleep apnea and most obese people don't have it. I believe most obese people have the same bodily awareness as thin people.


----------



## ipfree (Oct 4, 2006)

so sad ... no more words ... poor little baby ... and mom ... and those women that hear about / read that who get discouraged from co-sleeping.

It is that fear that almost kept me from sleeping with my son ... I overcame that fear and it's one of the best things we've done as a family.

Co-sleeping is as safe as the conditions & parents.


----------



## lilheifer03 (Oct 8, 2006)

That is so sad!!


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

Serial posting here. Dr. McKenna at Notre Dame's Mother-Baby Behavioral Sleep Laboratory has done extensive research about co-sleeping and go into a lot of detail about co-sleeping deaths.

I agree that this could easily be a case of SIDS rather than overlaying. In one of the articles on Dr. McKenna's page, he writes that in most cases of co-sleeping deaths in upper-class families, the deaths are more likely to be attributed to SIDS, but when it occurs in the lower classes, the deaths are often attributed to overlaying.

Poor mama, poor baby.


----------



## UrbanSimplicity (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UUMom* 
Somebody needs to let that poor woman know she did not kill her baby.

Yes!

I tell my friends who say they are too deep sleepers to co-sleep that the same awareness that keeps you from falling out of bed keeps you from rolling on top of your baby.


----------

